# New(b) Home Theater!



## mlongid (Jan 3, 2010)

Hey all! This is my first post and my first time building a home theater system. I wanted to see what your thoughts were on the following pieces for my new construction home as well as get some opinions on some questions that I have regarding my potential purchase:

First, the goods: 

Receiver: Onkyo 7.2 Channel Black AV Home Theater Network Receiver - TX-NR708
Front LR: Definitive Technology Studio Monitor 350 Bookshelf Speakers
Center: Definitive Technology ProCenter 1000 Center Channel Speaker
Surround LR: Definitive Technology ProMonitor 800
Sub: Martin Logan Dynamo 700 Subwoofer 

I currently have a Panasonic Viera TH-50PZ700U display and Panasonic BD65 Blu Ray Player.

First off, I have an Xbox that I'd like to connect to my system. If I use the component video input on the Onkyo will the video output through the HDMI out?

Also, I chose the Onkyo 708 because of its HDMI switching and power expandability via the pre outs. Does anyone have any experience using these pres and if so, what power amps have you used?

In a perfect world I'd have all of the speakers in wall because I prefer the cleaner look. However, I'm looking at bookshelf speakers because many people in these forums have expressed their displeasure with in wall speakers. The Def Techs sounded great, especially when they were paired with the Dyn 700 sub. Am I right in choosing these as my front LR? Are there such things as great sounding in walls that won't break the bank?

Finally, should I be looking at better surround speakers or will the ProMonitor 800's do the job?

I look forward to your responses and thank you in advance for your expert opinions!


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

I have some of the Studio Monitors for rear surrounds and love the way they sound however, I would personally go with the C/L/R 2002 for a center:
http://www.definitivetech.com/Products/products.aspx?path=Center Channel Speakers&productid=C/L/R2002

And the SR-8080BP for surrounds.

http://www.definitivetech.com/Products/products.aspx?path=Surround Speakers&productid=SR-8080BP

I got rid of all my procinema series speakers, especially the Procenter 1000 because it didn't have any impact whatsoever.


----------



## Home Theater Guy (Jul 18, 2009)

Hi, Marlon. I'm happy to hear you're starting on your own home theater!

I tend to keep my comments more general than manufacturer-specific. With that in mind, here are my suggestions and answers to your questions:

Good choice on the receiver, it has a great feature-set. For the speakers, you might get better results if you use a third Def Tech Studio Monitor 350 for the center speaker. It's a lot easier to get satisfying results when you use the same speaker for all three front channels. For surrounds, I usually recommend either a di/bipole design from the same manufacturer or using the same speaker as your front channels.

The Onkyo receiver can output a component video in through the HDMI monitor out. I recommend using an HDMI cable if you can, however. It's a simpler connection and has the potential for better quality. Since the receiver has HDMI switching capability, you might as well take advantage of it.

You may not need the pre-outs to expand your power since the receiver has plenty of power as-is, but they are a great feature to have. If you ever want to add an external equalizer, they are absolutely necessary. I have recently used them with an Ashly EQ/Parasound amp combo with great success.

The in-wall vs. bookshelf question: I have no problem using in-wall speakers. Most manufacturers (including Definitive Technology) have an offering of in-wall models that are competitive with their bookshelf models. If space is at a premium, then in-walls are almost a no-brainer. You still need to seek out high-quality models, and pay attention to placement, but don't stress out about using them if it makes more sense than bookshelf speakers. Also, try to find a speaker that integrates a back enclosure to both minimize sound transfer into other rooms and tighten up the sound quality.

Good luck!


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Looks like a great list:T You may want to take Dales advice as it sounds as though he has experiance with there speakers.:T


----------



## engtaz (Jul 9, 2010)

Welcome


----------



## Infrasonic (Sep 28, 2010)

I've been enjoying my DefTech speaker setup for awhile now but I just wanted to second Dale's suggestion to step up to a CLR 2002 instead of the ProCenter 1000. The difference is very noticeable and in my opinion the center channel and sub are the most important pieces to any HT. While I don't have any experience with the Martin Logan subs I do respect the brand, my only concern is you may be paying a bit more for that name. You could possibly find better performance for less $$$ from an ID company like Lava, HSU, Epik, etc.

The PM 800's will work fine for surround duties and the SM 350's are pretty good for the price. I have a pair of the SM 450's and they are very articulate and have great range. Be sure to shop around before laying down your hard earned cash - all of those components can be found for less than MSRP from certified dealers but it may take some finagling.

As far as in-wall speakers you will usually have to spend about 2-3 times as much to get comparable performance to a bookshelf/on-wall speaker.

Good luck!


----------



## mlongid (Jan 3, 2010)

Hi guys and thank you for the great comments. Just thought Id update you on the saga that is my home theater system. I went back to the store and auditioned a set of VP65 and was rather impressed with them when I heard them paired win the Dyn 700. So, fast forward a few weeks later....the room is fitted for a 7.1 system with the VP65's! I read many great reviews and was impressed with their mid range tone and overall clarity. I'll post pics of the predrywall work as soon as I can! Here's to hoping for a great sounding and clean looking system! My wife is thrilled already!


----------



## Infrasonic (Sep 28, 2010)

Congrats! Enjoy your new system!


----------



## mlongid (Jan 3, 2010)

Sorry. If it matters to you, the VP65 is made by !


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

mlongid said:


> Also, I chose the Onkyo 708 because of its HDMI switching and power expandability via the pre outs. Does anyone have any experience using these pres and if so, what power amps have you used?


I have an Onkyo 805 that I use with an Emotiva XPA-3 amp to power my front three speakers. The 805 has a very good amp section and sounded very good with my 4ohm Polk Lsi speakers BUT adding the external amp made a rather noticeable improvement and for me was well worth the extra money. Depending on your speakers, the room and your listening habits you may not feel the need to add an external amp but it is nice to have the option.


----------



## mlongid (Jan 3, 2010)

Yes you're right, the option is always there to expand but I'll probably be fine with the power from the Onkyo. I suppose I just like the idea of having the choice, especially since it seems like everything I buy is obsolete after a few months!


----------

